# Bild von PC auf Notebook Display



## wwewrestling (13. September 2007)

*Bild von PC auf Notebook Display möglich?*

Hallo,

ist es möglich das Bild von meinem PC über das VGA Kabel an meinen Laptop zuübertragen?

Bitte hilft mir den ich hab wichtige dateien auf meinem Rechner und dort ist der Monitor kaputt


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. September 2007)

Im Prinzip schon. Allerdings haben diese Monitore i.d.R. keine externen Eingänge sondern nur den internen mit dem sie am Laptop hängen. Und selbst wenn du Video-Eingänge am Notebook hast kannst du diese nicht nutzen, da sie für das Laptop und nicht den Monitor sind.


----------



## wwewrestling (13. September 2007)

Es muss doch einen weg geben...


----------



## PC Heini (13. September 2007)

Wenns so eilt, dann bimmel mal bei Deinem Nachbar und frag, ob er einen Monitor übrig hat. Wenn er seinen nicht gerade braucht, nimm den mit. Ansonsten müssten die Rechner miteinander vernetzt sein und die benötigten Ordner freigegeben sein. Ruf auch Deine Kollegen an, vlt kann einer helfen.


----------

